# 有关升级系统的问题

## mathabstrction

如何才能在升级系统的时候指定排除几个包不编译？我想要指定安装这几个包的时候可以安装。

----------

## mathabstrction

另外要求而且要排除安装的几个包已经在world集里面了，不能自动卸载也不能重新安装。

----------

## LdBeth

用 mask。

----------

